# Kernels affect data connection?



## animez (Aug 28, 2011)

This is probably a well known thing, but I was never aware that a kernel could help or hurt your data connection.

I was recently moved to a new project office. This place used to be a warehouse in the '50s and has since been converted into offices. Needless to say my data connection is less than stellar. When I first came out here I was running ShiftSense on my TBolt and was getting okay 3G. I ended up going back to TMB Remix (for some reason) and flashed Imoseyon's newest leankernel, I only had 1x afterward at the office. The rom was acting pretty choppy so I decided to try Jdkernel v1.0.5, which got me NO data connection, but the rom was much smoother.

Now I've flashed Killasense 3.6.1 (which includes imoseyon 5.1) and i'm back to 1x at least. I think the ShiftSense was a modified HTC kernel, I read in some thread that there are ways to pull a kernel from a rom and flash it, but i'm not sure where I saw that. Any input would be appreciated as I would like to at least have 3G here.


----------



## jdkoreclipse (Jun 16, 2011)

From what I understand about the tbolt kernel (which I haven't worked on in a while), it has the LTE drivers in its kernel code. However, these drovers should have NO affect on signal strength, especially since most devs have dropped any lte driver hacks.

Most of the time, whenever any bugs like this are reported, I usually just laugh to myself and say "The kernel doesn't affect data".....but since you have experimented and actually have more than a claim that data doesnt work, I will look into it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Dark Jedi (Nov 3, 2011)

Its hard to say but there are a few different kernels out there. IMO has a newer one it's 6.1. Just remember don't flash an aosp kernel for a sense rom and vice versa. I will try to locate a few kernels as I just found one that makes skyraider 1.3 fly.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## animez (Aug 28, 2011)

Yeah, I'd like to stay with KillaSense. It really threw me when I had solid 3G, then 1X, then nothing. Took me a bit to figure out what was going on. I flashed a few different radios and it made no difference. I just kinda fell into seeing the kernel pattern because I'm a flashaholic.


----------



## furrito (Aug 16, 2011)

jdkoreclipse said:


> From what I understand about the tbolt kernel (which I haven't worked on in a while), it has the LTE drivers in its kernel code. However, these drovers should have NO affect on signal strength, especially since most devs have dropped any lte driver hacks.


So if a kernel is based on source, the lte drivers will be the same regardless of whose source-based kernel I use? I assume the drivers are used for the chipset to talk to the radio. If so, would changing the radio have any effect?

I tend to stick with the latest OTA (605.9) radio. The openmobile leaked radio gave me better speeds, but, go figure, my battery drained faster.


----------



## animez (Aug 28, 2011)

Okay, now I'm starting to wonder if Verizon is messing with the towers around here and that may have been at least part of the issue. I had 1x when I got to work this morning, then I had no connection. I did a hot restart for poops and chuckles, now I have 3G.

It's really odd though because I changed the kernel twice on the rom I was previously running while at work and the connection bounce between no connection and 1x depending on the kernel I had flashed. Too freakin' weird.


----------



## Dark Jedi (Nov 3, 2011)

Could try pulling your sim card for like ten seconds and slide it back in. This supposedly update the tower list on your phone.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## animez (Aug 28, 2011)

Dark Jedi said:


> Could try pulling your sim card for like ten seconds and slide it back in. This supposedly update the tower list on your phone.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


Don't you have to pull the battery to pull the sim? Wouldn't just pulling the battery (or even just powering down the phone) have the same effect?


----------



## Dark Jedi (Nov 3, 2011)

Who knows just what I been told Verizon and other people.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## animez (Aug 28, 2011)

Dark Jedi said:


> Who knows just what I been told Verizon and other people.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


I assume that not every Verizon rep is aware that you have to do a battery pull to remove the sim card. Still kinda makes sense though, I guess the electronics could hold a residual charge over those 10 secs after you pull the battery. Actually pulling the sim out is probably like wiping system, data and cache 3 times between rom flashes for some people. You're pretty sure it doesn't make a difference, but you feel better if you do it.


----------



## Dark Jedi (Nov 3, 2011)

Like they say it doesn't hurt to try. I have noticed I hardly lose data connection after doing it. But also they might have worked on the towers in my area to give a better data lock.

Better than Verizon telling you to do a factory reset lol. 
Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## jdkoreclipse (Jun 16, 2011)

furrito said:


> So if a kernel is based on source, the lte drivers will be the same regardless of whose source-based kernel I use? I assume the drivers are used for the chipset to talk to the radio. If so, would changing the radio have any effect?
> 
> I tend to stick with the latest OTA (605.9) radio. The openmobile leaked radio gave me better speeds, but, go figure, my battery drained faster.


To my knowledge, the LTE drivers re the same in EVERY bolt kernel b/c any mods to them have proven to be either unstable or unuseful.

Updating the radio SHOULDNT make a difference, but you never know.


----------

